# Another Electro-chron - New York Yankees Dial



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got this one the other day:










The really interesting thing about this watch is the dial and the inscription. Many watch manufacturers provided custom dials for corporate clients. This one was obviously done for the New York Yankees. I was reading something on the internet the other day and my recollection was that a Cleveland sports team of the same era (Indians? Browns?) had done a similar electro-chron dial program. Maybe Major League Baseball has a deal with Wittnauer back then. I didn't make note of the link and now can't find it (sigh).

The back is even more interesting:










It is not the world's best photo. The engraving says "Old Timers Day 7-28-62" and "Monty Stratton"

Monty Stratton was a pitcher in the 1930's for the Chicago White Sox who lost his leg in a hunting accident. They made a movie about him in 1949 which starred Jimmy Stewart. Here's a quick blurb about Monty Stratton from Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Stratton

As Monty Stratton never played for the Yankees I can only assume that the Old Timer's Day in 1962 must have been for ex-major league players from all teams, and that this one was given to Monty (who died in 1982). It is a shame that the dial has yellowed so much. I can only presume that the watch was in the home of a heavy smoker. I will see if a minor clean will help out.

Needs an overhaul (coming to a post office near you, Paul!).

And for electro-chron fans, I have a couple more observations to make. Will do so soon.

Regards from Canada


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow! I love that Dave :heart: ...I really do love presentation watches...and Hamilton had a whole department dedicated to selling their watches into corporations, so you often see Hamilton Electrics with some sort of corporate logo on the dial....but never seen one on a Wittnauer Electro-Chron.

Here is one from 1966...for Armstrong Cork (as they were then)...and they are still a global leader in flooring today. Their factory used to be just across the road from Hamilton in Lancaster, PA....it's probably in China now :blink: .


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

WOW!! 

What a find! As a Yankees fan and an Electro-Chron fan (no thanks to Paul), this has to be the ultimate! I hope you can get 'er cleaned up to be a bit more presentable, but even if you can't that's a great piece for the collection


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

What a great piece of history! Normally I don't care for inscriptions, but that one is special.

I just recieved an email that my first Electro-cron was posted today. I'm anxious to add it to my electric/electronic collection.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I hope you can get 'er cleaned up to be a bit more presentable, but even if you can't that's a great piece for the collection


I'm hoping that "yellowing" is the crystal --- I had an Electro Chron whose crystal was quite yellow and once it had been replaced, looked like new!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That has to be the best hand set ever.

The Yankees dial and the inscription on the back are icing on the cake here. It's great to have some history behind a watch.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you can get 'er cleaned up to be a bit more presentable, but even if you can't that's a great piece for the collection
> ...


I remember that one - yet another Hawk post that got me drooling!


----------

